# Slingshot Of The Month - Jun 2012 - Voting



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*Who made the best slingshot ?*​
Setarip - Titanium Slingshot45.88%Bob Fionda - The Ent22.94%Btoon84 - Orangewood Hybrid68.82%Chepo - Zarrapastrosa710.29%WTBJR - Plum Purdy57.35%Rapier - Hype X Altoid913.24%DaveSteve - Eagle11.47%Flippinout - Antler Hybrid1014.71%AKMslingshots - Lignum Vitae Saleos68.82%AKMslingshots - CUstom Saleos #134.41%Mckee - Eagle1522.06%


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Time to vote on what you believe is the slingshot of the month for June (Voting on slingshots posted in May)

You can view the nominations HERE


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

may the best slingshot win =D


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

That was a tough vote. They are all "best" for different reasons.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

good luck everyone!!!

catburn your right, there is much variation all with equal merits


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Voted,

The Ent very odd looking.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hype -x altoid is the coolest slingshot ever!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Voted, mckee's eagle did it for me this month. But bananas was it tough to make a decision. Good luck to ya kid! Nice job on that sling.


----------



## KennyCannon (Aug 24, 2011)

All great looking slingshots but McKee got my vote.

Good luck to all


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

This was the hardest sotm decision for me yet. They are all very nice, tons of variety this month.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

Had to put my vote in for the Antler Hybrid!! they are all great looking shooters!!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Bob's Ent was fantastic.got my vote. Most original and after looking at the pics, I just wanted to feel it in my hand, awesome, true art by mother nature brought out by talented hands. Well done Bob.

Philly


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Just voted!


----------

